# My Setup For Now.



## Wca

This is my setup for now.
I know not as advanced like most of you, but working great!!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## devdev

@Wca the best setup is the one that keeps you off stinkies... as simple as that!

And that Evod is quite sexy compared to my ones

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## thekeeperza

As long as it keeps you off the stinkies all is good.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## RevnLucky7

_"Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication"_- Leanordo da Vinci

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Thats grait, nothing wrong with your setup. Aslong as it keeps you away from the stinkies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RezaD

Well an Evod VV battery and a pt3 mini is actually far from entry level. In fact it is what many pros use..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Wca

I know, it's def not entry level, started on a twisp(owe that little thing a lot, got me off stinkies) and moved on slowly to where I am now. Made a few mistakes with knockoffs, and now I found something I'm very happy with!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Wca said:


> I know, it's def not entry level, started on a twisp(owe that little thing a lot, got me off stinkies) and moved on slowly to where I am now. Made a few mistakes with knockoffs, and now I found something I'm very happy with!



That is something to be proud of, every one's vape journey is different and you will advance to your next setup when the time is right. Enjoy every step along the way

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ET

if it works it works

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Die Kriek

That is a very nice setup you got there!! VV+mPT = low hassle vaping bliss (well, it is for me )

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wca

It is vaping bliss! I'm very happy with it!! Easy to maintain, and great all round vape!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Die Kriek

Wca said:


> It is vaping bliss! I'm very happy with it!! Easy to maintain, and great all round vape!!


Then that is all you need. Want is another story entirely though, just ask Oom @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Enjoy it and enjoy the vaping.

Love @RevnLucky7 's quote about simplicity!
So true

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wca

Ja I know, have seen all his vape mail, and must admit, this forum has got me wanting a lot of vape gear, but at the moment the finances does not allow me to get all I want. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET

just save up for a reo or dna30 clone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

denizenx said:


> just save up for a reo or dna30 clone



Better yet a Nemesis and kayfun

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wca

I like the nemesis with kayfun idea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Wca said:


> I like the nemesis with kayfun idea!



I promise you can't go wrong with this combo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> I promise you can't go wrong with this combo.



Dangerous promise there @Alex 

May I add that going for the Kayfun does depend on the individual clone itself - as seen by many

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wca

I'm doing a lot of research so that wen I do buy, that I'm sure it's something I actually like and oit works.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

very nice setup you have there and congrats on your vaping journey, you're doing great!!! Keep up the good work and most of all... ENJOY every second of it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wca

Thanks @Metal Liz , must admit, this forum makes the vaping journey so much more fun a swell!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz

i see you're from Cape Town, are you gonna join us at the vape meet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

very nice set up @Wca 

we all started somewhere, and to be honest, the setup you have is far from entry level

whatever keeps you off the stinkies is good enough, for now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wca

@Metal Liz , would love to but I'm away for work from the 21st, only back the 29th. But will def join you all for the one after that. @Riaz , it's def keeping me of stinkies! Loving the Vv, thanks @Derick from skybluevaping for the VV battery and the liquids to taste!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Wca said:


> @Metal Liz , would love to but I'm away for work from the 21st, only back the 29th. But will def join you all for the one after that. @Riaz , it's def keeping me of stinkies! Loving the Vv, thanks @Derick from skybluevaping for the VV battery and the liquids to taste!!



Our pleasure! That EVOD VV is a pretty decent device, but not very popular because the Ego-VV's are so much cheaper


----------



## Wca

I really like the evod vv. I'm not a big fan of where the ego's button sits.


----------



## Derick

Wca said:


> I really like the evod vv. I'm not a big fan of where the ego's button sits.


yep - my gripe with Egos as well


----------



## Wca

Have a bit of a add on today. A friend of mine broke his mpt2 a while back and I kept the pieces. New glass and all good as new. Mpt3 has vm4 and the mpt2 filled with skybluevaping's mojito.(still in test phase if I'm correct.)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Metal Liz

lukka vapemail @Wca


----------



## annemarievdh

Wca said:


> Have a bit of a add on today. A friend of mine broke his mpt2 a while back and I kept the pieces. New glass and all good as new. Mpt3 has vm4 and the mpt2 filled with skybluevaping's mojito.(still in test phase if I'm correct.)



Enjoy @Wca, see you already made your vape inventory bigger


----------

